# Montgomery Wards blower?



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I was wondering who made blowers for montgomery wards. I picked up a 5 hp blower from my uncle the other night. It seems to run really well, however doesn't blow snow the farthest. Any ideas? besides an impeller kit? I got the original owners manual with it even.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Besides the impeller kit? I would say check the belt and possibly replace it. Also check the tension on the belt and make sure it is tight enough. Also put a tach on the engine and make sure you are getting 3600 RPM. The other thing to do is sand the chute nice and smooth and get a good coat of paint on it. If it is rough and rusty that will slow the snow down. Some kind of oil, wax or polish would be good too.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

colsanders said:


> I was wondering who made blowers for montgomery wards. I picked up a 5 hp blower from my uncle the other night. It seems to run really well, however doesn't blow snow the farthest. Any ideas? besides an impeller kit? I got the original owners manual with it even.


The M/W snowblowers I've see were mfd. by Gilson. They made good stuff. Here's a pic of my good old Gilson that I just sold a couple months ago. We moved and I no longer needed it. Was a fine machine. You'll want to get in touch with forum member Spectrum. He lives and breathes Gilson machines. He has a really nice website dedicated to Gilson snowblowers. Forum member Gusto Guy also has an old 8/26 he just got done restoring. Mine was bought pretty much in the cosmetic condition that you see. I put the electric atarter and the pneumatic tires/wheels on it.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

The Gilson built MW blowers have a GIL model prefix. You may recognize your machine someplace here

Here are some thoughts on throwing distance. They were written with the Gilson models in mind but most of it is universal.

Later on MTD was providing machines to MW. These will carry the TMO prefix.

Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

colsanders said:


> I was wondering who made blowers for montgomery wards. I picked up a 5 hp blower from my uncle the other night. It seems to run really well, however doesn't blow snow the farthest. Any ideas? besides an impeller kit? I got the original owners manual with it even.


Can you post a few pics of your blower? We'd like to see it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shryp has the things to check outlined for best performance.
Is it throwing it far enough that you're not having to re-throw your snow ??


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I can get pics next time it comes out of the garage. The temps went from 32f yesterday to -15 f today. It appears to be a MTD unit, the owners manual starts with TMO. As far as belt tension, I think that it is tight enough. The impeller is constantly running without the lever engaged.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the impeller is constantly running than so is the auger and that is a pretty big safety concern. If that's happening you need to loosen the tension on that belt so it only engages when you pull on the handle.


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a couple crappy cell phone pics. From the site spectrum has, it is an MTD machine. From what people say on the forum here, MTD is junk. 



I have an impeller kit for it, and will probably put it on friday when it gets close to 30 again today.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The older MTDs were built better than todays MTDs.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 on the better built and I like the bigger skids


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone know if there is a way to swap the rubber tires for regular tires? This thing gets very little traction. The motor runs mint! I had to replace the throttle control on it, and like i said earlier will be doing the impeller kit on friday.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How are the wheels held on ?? I tried to enlarge the image but don't see anything. Is it a bolt on the outside ??

You didn't post the model number so I can't look it up.


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

TMO-35375b. I don't think its a bolt that holds it on.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Tried a few things but nothing came up with that model # for me 

You'll need to take a wheel off if you want to replace them so now would be a good time to try and see if they're seized to the axle of if they'll slide off. You can also see how they are held on, if they are "keyed" to the axle and what diameter axle you have.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keep in mind if the belt glazed or in bad shape no matter how tight it is the pulley will still slip.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

thats a great mtd. back when they were well built.

This is the mtd version of the identical machine. You can see on the wheel there should be a pin or bolt for each wheel assembly.

go here and type in 319-600a for the model number and 12345 for the serial number

PDF Manual Web Archive

That will give you the entire operator manual and parts list.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

colsanders said:


> I am wondering if anyone know if there is a way to swap the rubber tires for regular tires? This thing gets very little traction. The motor runs mint! I had to replace the throttle control on it, and like i said earlier will be doing the impeller kit on friday.


Old MTD's arent junk. They were actually a pretty good machine but basic. Not many bells or whistles. I was able to do a wheel swap on mh old Gilson w/o too much trouble but we either need pictures of the wheels or a good description of what you have on there now to be ablr to help you. See my pics in my first post and you can see the difference between original bar treads sno hawg tread.


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Impeller kit will be going on this afternoon, and here are some pics of the wheels.



It looks like the wheels are held on by that bolt?


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I finally got the impeller kit in. Had to go to the hardware store to get some bolts that were different than the kit came with. Now just time to wait for fresh snow! I'm also stumped finding any replacement for the hard rubber tires. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Shouldn't be hard to find wheels and tires. You just have to make sure the hub sticks out enough to hit the axle bolt hole. Doesn't have to have the hole you can drill those.


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I am just wondering is the bolt that goes through the axle is the "hub" for the solid rubber tire. Any good websites for finding hubs?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

First things first. Just came back from using a 20 ton press to try and get a wheel off a shaft. I'm half way there. Didn't have anything on hand at the friends shop to fit the 3/4 hole and push the shaft all the way out. What I wouldn't have given for a 6" 3/8 drive extension. That after a number of days heating it with a MAP torch and soaking it with PB blaster at home and beating it with a big hammer.

Yes, that bolt is what should be holding the wheel to the axle and it should be a weak bolt (Grade 2) so it breaks before the wheel getting stuck or something can apply enough resistance torque to something expensive inside the transmission or the drive belt.
Pull the bolt and see if the wheel comes off. If it does you can measure the shaft, likely a 3/4" but measure for sure and then start searching Craigslist.
If it doesn't come loose then you have a whole different problem and the ones you have now might not be looking so bad after all  Getting the old ones off first is the way to go before you buy something that might not be going on, or at least might not be going on until you tear it down and get the old ones off 

While you are at it you should check the augers as they should be loose on their shaft. If you pull their shear pins the augers should rotate by hand fairly easily. Good thing to do each year, pull and lube the wheels and lube the augers as best you can.


----------



## Greenmachine1177 (12 mo ago)

colsanders said:


> I was wondering who made blowers for montgomery wards. I picked up a 5 hp blower from my uncle the other night. It seems to run really well, however doesn't blow snow the farthest. Any ideas? besides an impeller kit? I got the original owners manual with it even.


Cole....I have the exact same snow blower I installed rubber flaps on the propellers and man what a difference....


colsanders said:


> I was wondering who made blowers for montgomery wards. I picked up a 5 hp blower from my uncle the other night. It seems to run really well, however doesn't blow snow the farthest. Any ideas? besides an impeller kit? I got the original owners manual with it even.


I have the exact same snow blower and I installed rubber flaps on the propellers and man what a difference...


----------

